# Santa Cruz Hit and Run



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.mercurynews.com/central-coast/ci_18231281?source=rss&nclick_check=1



> a maroon Nissan hit the bicyclist likely during the evening or early morning. Pieces of the car's headlight were found at the scene. Officers say the car would have front end damage to the headlight, side mirror or fender.


Be on the lookout for this bastard!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

That section of Empire Grade has a wide shoulder. There should be no conflict between cyclists (riding on the shoulder - which we don't know for sure in this case) and cars (driving in their lane - which we also don't know).

Another article identifies the victim as Zachary Parke. I also saw an interview with Parke's mother on KION.

None of the coverage I've seen mentions whether the cyclist was using lights or reflectors (the crash happened shortly after midnight on 6/8).

Regardless, a sad event that should not have happened.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Just read the article on this. Hope they catch the culprit. This has to be so tough for his Mom and family. My thoughts go out to them during this difficult time.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Very sad indeed, saw the news last night at ktvu. My heartfelt condolences to his family.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://www.ksbw.com/news/28170872/detail.html


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That's really awful.

We need to keep an eye out for a "maroon Nissan or Infiniti" with front-end damage and missing a mirror.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

An arrest has been made for the death of Zachary Parke

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/ci_18300085?source=most_viewed

fc


----------

